# Hi, new here! And a newbie question!



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone!

I'm new here! My husband and I have been married for 14 years and we have four kids. This forum was recommended to me as a great place and I'm looking forward to being a part of it all!

Btw, some newbie help? Earlier, to test out the posting process and functions, I created a "test" post, but I didn't think I actually posted it.

When I came back to this forum just now, I saw my test post sitting at the top of this forum. I don't think it had the message and views icon that I see are on posts. I clicked it, deleted what I had typed earlier as a test, and am typing this now.

Was that test post actually posted? Or was it something I could only see and saved as a draft for me?

I hope that makes sense.

Thanks!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

so_sweet said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new here! My husband and I have been married for 14 years and we have four kids. This forum was recommended to me as a great place and I'm looking forward to being a part of it all!
> 
> ...


Hi so_sweet.
I watch this ‘newbie’ forum fairly regularly and never saw any post called ‘Test” recently.
I would guess that it probably did not post.

TAM does some pretty neat things with respect to saving your partial (but unposted) content on your system. That may have been what you saw when you logged in to try again.

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Hi,
Thanks so much for the helpful reply.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

so_sweet said:


> Hi,
> Thanks so much for the helpful reply. 🙂


That’s me, Mr. Helpful. You owe me $1.95.


To be clear…that is a joke


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Would that $1.95 be in US or Canadian dollars?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

so_sweet said:


> Would that $1.95 be in US or Canadian dollars?


Ha ha…perfect.
Ya never know…someone might have tried to send that. Or a Mod would see it and ban me.
you’ll fit right in here


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

.


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

Seems you got your answer, hello and welcome to TAM


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

PayPal?


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

I prefer Zelle... 😌


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Works said:


> I prefer Zelle... 😌


Any moneys that happen to end up in my account are graciously accepted for services rendered.  

I never used Venmo but it seems to be popular.
I think those are the big 3…PayPal, Zelle, Venmo as far as I know.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Barter?
I have maple syrup!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

so_sweet said:


> Barter?
> I have maple syrup!


I have some horse shoes….


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> I have some horse shoes….


Deal! I could use some good luck!


----------

